# Baby Bunny



## HCole2576 (Mar 21, 2018)

Well we have 2 new bunnies here that were rescued from a snake by my little brother. Eyes just opened up Sunday morning and both are doing fine. My 12 year old niece doing a great job taking care of them.







HCole2576


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 21, 2018)

Them rabbits fortunate as hell. 

Name them Lucky and Chance. xD


----------



## HCole2576 (Mar 27, 2018)

*UPDATE on bunnies*

Both are doing eating great and growing fast.






Now eating carrots (baby food) 


HCole2576


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 27, 2018)

They're so cute.


----------



## escorial (Apr 6, 2018)

animal magic pics


----------



## HCole2576 (Apr 29, 2018)

*UPDATE on bunnies*

They are getting so big and have grown so fast.




HCole2576


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 7, 2020)

I saw the snake. He was so skinny. LOL


----------

